# Bass Pro Shop's Big Cat Quest, Columbus, GA. 4/28



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

My first video with the Kodak Sport and it shows:






The HillJacks took 3 of the top 5 spots out of 30 teams participating. Four teams suffered disasters as the River level is LOW and lower units were taken out, 20 teams failed to land a fish, so it was really a tough day.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

what was their biggest fish? most poundage on the Apalachicola was 177lbs plus his buddy had a bunch giving them over 200lbs together all Flatheads, I seen more 20lbers come in then I have ever seen before many fish in the upper 20s with several 30lb fish hit the scales with the biggest 33.5lbs i think


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Big fish was a 20.1 Blue landed by Team Abu Garcia's 78 year old Mr. Meador.

Winning Team was 62 lbs iirc, tough fishing on the 'Hoochee. Four boats lost lower ends straying from the channel and out of 30 Teams, only 7 weighed in.

Winners had all Flats however and caught them on live goldfish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

slabhunter said:


> Big fish was a 20.1 Blue landed by Team Abu Garcia's 78 year old Mr. Meador.
> 
> Winning Team was 62 lbs iirc, tough fishing on the 'Hoochee. Four boats lost lower ends straying from the channel and out of 30 Teams, only 7 weighed in.
> 
> Winners had all Flats however and caught them on live goldfish.


I thought you couldn't use goldfish in the rivers? I may be wrong...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

possibly in Georgia, not Florida


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> possibly in Georgia, not Florida


Oh yea didnt think about that...bet you could catch a bigun on a hand sized koi though.:shifty:


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> I thought you couldn't use goldfish in the rivers? I may be wrong...


Only hybrids and they typically cost $1.50 up...when you can find them.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah you can use gold fish in Georgia. That means if you get a georgia fishing licenses you can use them on Lake Seminole :shifty:


----------

